
Ask HN: What are some known non-toxic companies? - unemployedbum
Hey HN,<p>Software Engineer of a few years here<p>I&#x27;ve worked at shops, large and small, brand-name and no-name. Lately, I&#x27;ve come to realize how rare respect, truth, honesty and all those buzzwords are on the day-to-day job.<p>Is there any other company that actually practices what they preach, or that matches what they present themselves to be?<p>I&#x27;m not talking about &quot;Mister Rogers&quot;-level of niceness, just places where abuse, hatred, resentment, and drama aren&#x27;t the byproducts of the success.<p>Love to hear your thoughts.
======
ddavis
I've only read good things about Red Hat.

Another thing I've always appreciated about them is that they work on a lot of
open source software and have even open sourced proprietary software they've
taken over via acquisitions.

~~~
unemployedbum
That's what I've heard as well. Solid folks

